#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Drive-in-show van Decilux

## Niek...

naar aanleiding van het drive-in-show foto forum:

http://www.discoxtreme.myweb.nl/doet1.avi(kort)
http://www.discoxtreme.myweb.nl/doet2.avi(lang)
http://www.discoxtreme.myweb.nl/doet3.avi(kort)

Helaas is er geen geluid bij de filmpjes. Mijn camera is nog niet zo luxe...

Wat er hing/stond: kijk ff in het foto forum!

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Dj Cross

umm..het zou um aan mij kunnen liggen..maar hier doet ie ut nie..

----------


## Rv

Bij mij doen ze het wel hoor!

____
Rv.

----------


## PowerSound

Erg statische scans hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

FUCK OFF AUTOBPM USERS !!! 
Viva Ypoc, Viva Contest, Viva Qsc, Viva EV, Viva JBL, Viva PowerSound !

----------


## Dj Cross

ik keek ze eerst ook ffies op mun ma's pctjuh..

----------


## Dj Cross

beetje looplichtachtig..leuk woord..

----------


## Niek...

Chaser heet dat...

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Ward

mag ik dan ook cinisch vragen wie dat licht gesteld heeft?

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Niek...

Onze LJ

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## movinghead

ik download ze nu met 660 bytes per seconde...
en dan heb je kabel...


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## djdabounce

Wat wil je ermee zeggen movinghead?

Een kind kan de was doen.

----------


## Iko

> citaat:
> ik download ze nu met 660 bytes per seconde...
> en dan heb je kabel...



ik nu om 4 uur 's middags met 50 kb!! <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Iko

ziet er wel mooi uit zeg en ook grappig dat ik nu een zie hoe het eruit ziet als je over de mense heen kijkt.. ik ben maar 160.. hoe maak je zo'n filmpje een beetje klein eigenlijk?
groeten Dj Iko

----------


## Powerlight TD

Jammer altijd dat ze de meubel en de mensen erachter niet beter uitlichten...zie je wel vaker dat de mensen die het moeten doen in het donker staan te kijken...

Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## djdabounce

Is ook beter zo, het is vaak al niet koel op zo'n feestje en dan wil jij nog een paar parren op de DJ/LJ zetten? Leedvermaak zeker :Smile: 

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## DJ_Robin

ik zou toch je scans wat meer laten bewegen nu is alles zo statisch terwijl je wel bewegend licht hebt hangen das zonde.

en toch ff 4 parretjes op je DJ / LJ richten (hoeven maar par 36jes te zijn) en als ze het warm hebben een vennetje ervoor zetten.

verder zie het er leuk uit !!

MVG

Pioneer DJ Equipment
if you only want the best !!!!!

----------


## djdabounce

Oh dat is leuk!!! Puntspots in je nek!!! Dat is dus helemaal niks. Het moet niet te licht zijn dan kun het publiek niet goed genoeg zien en dan mis je de lekkere kontjes!!!

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## DeMennooos

Bewegend licht betekend niet dat je het meteen ook moet laten bewegen.
Het voordeel van bewegend licht is dat het ook stil kan staan, of nog beter,... Het kan ook bewegen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

*Punt 1:*
Tijdens een feest draai ik gewoon lekker mijn plaatjes. Daarbij moet ik de dj-desk en m'n cd's etc. goed kunnen zien. Maar een lamp op mezelf richten? Ik wil niet het lijdend voorwerp zijn die avond!!! Gewoon lekker draaien <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> Daarnaast hebben we vaak een bepaalde scene van de scans waarbij ze op ons gericht zijn, voor de speciale momenten (intro's etc.)

*Punt 2:*
Dat die scans zo stil staan was toevallig op dit filmpje zo. Blijkbaar stond die op een scene i.p.v. chaser. Normaliter bewegen de scans wel anders...wees maar niet bang. Het andere filmpje was overigens tijdens het programmeren van de parren, geen wonder dus dat de scans ff niet mooi zijn

DMX = Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## DJ Purno

da kontje aan het eind van 't 2e filmpje doet et em hoor <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz DJ Purno

{Tiep vauten foorbehaudun <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>}

----------


## EP Woody

Jammer dat ze het niet meer doen, had nog niet de kans gehad om ze te bekijken. 

Misschien dat je ze nog ff terug kan zetten voor me Niek

Waarom is alles dat goed is toch zo groot ............

Gr. Erwin

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: Jammer dat ze het niet meer doen, had nog niet de kans gehad om ze te bekijken. 
> 
> Misschien dat je ze nog ff terug kan zetten voor me Niek



M'n webserver was bijna vol, dus ik ben er bang voor. Zal kijken wat ik voor je kan doen...<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------

